

N.F.L. Stands by Its Push to Connect to Fans Digitally - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/20/sports/football/-nfl-backs-push-for-its-fan-friendly-mobile-service-.html?ref=technology

======
neito
>“Our view is we know that’s where the world is going,

YES!

>so we made sure we had the property rights to populate a new video service,”

NOT SO SURE IF YES!

But anyway, for all the talk of "Going digital", we haven't yet seen a sport
take the online plunge. "It's the future!" NFL is saying, but I still can't
buy a RedZone subscription without being subscribed to cable. I can't buy an
MLB.tv subscription and watch the Sox live as long as I continue to live in
Boston. Hell, even the WWE, which took a huge push into the online arena,
still won't let me watch tonight's Raw live online. It's half-measures and
minor appeasements.

Of course, then again, Sports online would be last thing that we'd need to
fully cut the cables, and the cable companies know it, so they'll pay
handsomely....

